# My Evening with Pete Johnson, Janny Garcia, and Jose Ortega



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

I had the pleasure of attending a Tatuaje/My Father event last week. The event was promoting Pete's new L'Atelier line and Janny's new La Duena line. Admission included two cigars, food, and drink. Most importantly, I had the chance to chat with some great people. Pete and I discussed things including the new monster release, his new wine venture, and his opinions on hotel brands while living on the road. Janny was a touch shy, but was very polite and considerate, especially given the large number of eyes staring her down all night. Jose was a rather pleasant individual to talk to...we talked about things ranging from sales strategies, cigar reviews, and even things that move the needle in the industry.

Here I am with Pete and Janny, holding the box of Little Monsters I asked Pete to sign (Jose took the photo):









And here's the haul from the event. Bought everything except a few door prizes and freebies which included a Colibri lighter, a generic torch lighter, a Tatuaje Tattoo Lancero, a My Father limited 3-pack, a My Father t-shirt, and a random handful of My Father cigars:









All in all it was a pleasant event, and I was happy to actually have the opportunity to talk with these individuals, rather than just wait in line to have them sign a box.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like you had a Blast! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

It looks like you had a great time. Thank you for sharing your photos. I'd love to make it to an event with Pete Johnson someday.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

U studmuffin u


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice! Looks like a great event to go to.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

really cool, thanks for sharing!

who is Janny? Is she Jose/Don's daughter?


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

android said:


> really cool, thanks for sharing!
> 
> who is Janny? Is she Jose/Don's daughter?


Yes, she's Don Jose Pepin Garcia's daughter. Pete blended this cigar for her. You can read namesake details here: Review: La Dueña Petit Robusto (Prerelease) | halfwheel

Jose Ortega is the VP of sales for My Father: Press Release: Jose Ortega Named Vice President of Sales for My Father Cigars | halfwheel


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Also, the iPhone case is for the 4/4S, if anyone wants it let me know...free!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I've met Pete myself - terrific guy, very down to earth and easy to talk to. Would have been really cool to get to chat with all three of them there!! Congrats and nice haul!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Signed boxes are such a cool thing to have in your collection, IMHO (Which is why I bug Ron to sign every box of RSS I get :wink: ).


----------



## jmac603 (Oct 18, 2012)

Very cool! I love all of their blends...all of them.


----------



## kevink (Sep 13, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> Also, the iPhone case is for the 4/4S, if anyone wants it let me know...free!


Looks like an awesome night Cory, I'm jealous. Janny is one pretty lady! Interested in the phone case- think we can we trade (again)?


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice laminate. All access? I hope you didn't have to uhhhh...do anything for it....:biglaugh: Did it get you backstage to meet the band?:dude: 

I'm eternally jealous of your take and the chance to meet and hang with The Man himself.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

kevink said:


> Interested in the phone case- think we can we trade (again)?


You can have it. We could set up a trade. Send me a PM with what you have in mind.

EDIT: You can have the case, no strings attached. I'll send it out Monday. If you'd like to do a cigar trade PM me about that. 



Engineer99 said:


> Nice laminate. All access? I hope you didn't have to uhhhh...do anything for it....:biglaugh: Did it get you backstage to meet the band?:dude:
> 
> I'm eternally jealous of your take and the chance to meet and hang with The Man himself.


Pretty sweet deal actually...$25 (and a [email protected]#$% for the bouncer) for the pass and access to all events at this B&M's stores in the area without paying for an event ticket. Five total stores and usually an event a month...with a handful a year being big ticket type events. I frequent the area for work, so the timing was in my favor. Pete was a nice guy!


----------



## kevink (Sep 13, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> You can have it. We could set up a trade. Send me a PM with what you have in mind.
> 
> EDIT: You can have the case, no strings attached. I'll send it out Monday. If you'd like to do a cigar trade PM me about that.


PM sent brother!


----------



## huggybear (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice! Don Jose, Janny, and Pete Johnson, among others will be at an event in Waikiki in February. Looking forward to meeting them and getting some autographs.


----------



## RoRo (Jul 8, 2013)

Great event!! Thanks for sharing photos, the Garcias make great cigars


----------

